# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Η καινούργια  κατοικία των φτερωτών μου!

## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] ελπιζω να σας αρεσε η προσπαθεια μου και ακομα θα ερθουν και αλλα με το καλο!  :Happy:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπράβο Αντρίκο ,καλή δουλειά αν και η αρχή μετράει τα υπόλοιπα έπονται ...

----------


## mariakappa

Μπραβο.καλη αρχη αλλα και καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραια κατασταση Ανδρεα, σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ ωραια δουλεια Αντρικο! Πανεμορφα τα πουλακια σου!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

γειασου ρε αντρικο παιχταρααααααααααααα..........  ............ ρε φιλαρα εχεις και μοζαικ?????????????

και εγω ψαχνω τοσο καιρο και δεν βρισκω?????????????????

θα πεταχτω μια βολτιτσα να πω ενα γεια...............

----------


## αντρικος

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια γεια τα καλα σας λογια! Ναι χαρη εχω 2 ζευγαρια απλα το ενα δεν το εβαλα εκει λογο γεννας να κοπιασεις ρε θυριο οποτε θες  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## jenia21

Καλα τελειώματα Ανδρεα ωραία κατασκευή να τα χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου.Τα σγουρα ειναι fiorino;

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ καλη δουλεια!! Πολλα μπραβο!!! Καθαρη,... και τακτοποιημενη!!!!  συνεχισε ετσι!!*  ::

----------


## aloizios

πολυ ωραια ανδρεα μπραβο!!!!!!

----------


## αντρικος

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια μου δεινετε δυναμη!!  οχι δαμιανε ειναι του βορρα λεγετε κροσσωτο καναρινι βορειας ολλανδιας

----------


## αντρικος

θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας γιατι το σκεφτομαι αρκετα αν πρεπει να κανω ακομα ενα παραθυρο στην πισω πλευρα εχει 3 μεχρι τωρα να κανω ακομα ενα?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα , εάν δεν κάνω λάθος η ανατολή είναι από εκεί που βλέπει η εξώπορτα και στην πλευρά εκείνη έχεις ένα μικρό παράθυρο . Εάν είναι έτσι έκεί κάνε άλλο ένα να μπαίνει το πρωί πλούσιο το φως ...

----------


## jenia21

Μαλλον μπερδευτικα απο την φωτο,τα συγκρινα σε σχεση με την πατηθρα και την φωλια γιατι τα δικα μου ειναι αρκετα μεγαλοσωμα.Θα σου μιλήσουν και ποιο έμπειροι σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη αλλα νομιζω οτι οσο περισσοτερο φως εχουν τοσο καλυτερα θα ειναι.Αν εχεις την δυνατοτητα για αλλο παραθυρο η να μεγαλωσεις καποιο απο αυτα που εχεις καντο.

----------


## αντρικος

Καποτε η φοτο ξεγελα λιγο σε μεγεθος :Happy:  ναι εκει που ειναι το μεγαλο παραθυρο μολις βγει ο ηλιος μπενει φως μεσα πιστετω η θα το μεγαλωσο η να ανοιξω ακομη ενα στα πλαγια να κανει και παραπανο ρευμα αερα το καλοκαιρι..

----------


## Chief_Tolis

Πολυ καλή δουλεια αντρίκο... Συνέχισε!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

αυτό το πουλάκι τι ράτσα είναι;;;

----------


## αντρικος

ειναι καναρινι σγουρο της βορειας ολλανδιας  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> ειναι καναρινι σγουρο της βορειας ολλανδιας



πανέμορφο....!!!

----------


## panoss

Συγχαρητήρια για τη δουλεια σου!!!!
Όταν και εγώ με το καλό περάσω το βαρύ φορτίο των Πανελαδικών θα σε συμβουλευτώ για να φτιάξω και εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο!!!!!

----------


## jimgo

πολυ καλη δουλεια , μπραβο

----------


## Peri27

Πολύ όμορφα τα έχεις τακτοποιήσει .. μπράβο σου!!  :Happy:  Πασάδες στα Γιάννενα τα πανέμορφα πουλάκι σου  :winky:   :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ωραιος χωρος , μπραβο σου ! Να χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου....

----------


## olga

Πολύ όμορφα όλα και ειδικά αυτό το σγουρο! Μπράβο!

----------


## tresor

Πολύ όμορφο το τσαρδί αλλά και οι κάτοικοί του υπέροχοι!!
Τα σγουρά μου αρέσαν πάρα πολύ.
Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα. :Happy0159:

----------


## pansom

Ανδρεα καταρχην μπραβο για την κατασκευη σου !Αυτο δειχνει οτι αγαπας πολυ και θελεις να κανεις το καλυτερο για τα πουλακια σου,το αρνητικο που βλεπω ειναι οτι το καλοκαιρι φιλε μου η θερμοκρασια εντος του χωρου θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη λογω της λαμαρινας της οροφης και οσα παραθυρα και να εχεις δεν νομιζω να σε βοηθησουν ,νομιζω οτι πρεπει να σκεφτεις για καποια μονωση γιατι κατα την γνωμη μου θα εχεις προβλημα !Φιλικα ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ!!!!

----------


## αντρικος

αυτο το σκεφτικα και εγω φιλε αλλα πιστευω θα ειμαι οκ γιατι μενο και σε ορεινη περιοχη και θα τους εχω και καθημερινα μπανιερα και θα ανοιξω ακομη ενα παραθυρο και σε καυσωνα θα ραντιζω πανο την λαμαρινα τι λετε?

----------


## pansom

> αυτο το σκεφτικα και εγω φιλε αλλα πιστευω θα ειμαι οκ γιατι μενο και σε ορεινη περιοχη και θα τους εχω και καθημερινα μπανιερα και θα ανοιξω ακομη ενα παραθυρο και σε καυσωνα θα ραντιζω πανο την λαμαρινα τι λετε?


Θα σου πω και παλι την γνωμη μου το καλοκαιρι οτι και να κανεις φιλε μου την ζεστη εκει μεσα δεν θα ειναι ευκολο να την αποφυγεις και δεν νομιζω με το βρεξιμο της λαμαρινας να καταφερεις κατι ασε που η υγρασια και ειδικα αυτη την εποχη δεν θα ειναι και οτι καλυτερο για τα πουλακια !Ισως αν σκεπαζες απο πανω απο την λαμαρινα και σε αποσταση περιπου 50 cm με μια τεντα να σου ελυνε καπως το προβλημα δλδ να μην χτυπαει ο ηλιος κατευθειαν πανω στην λαμαρινα !Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα λιγο και οτι και αν κανεις καλη επιτυχια φιλικα Παντελης!!!!!!!!

----------


## αντρικος

καλη ιδεα φιλε κατι να κανω απο πανο που ειναι η λαμαρινα ωραιος νασε καλα!

----------


## μπαντης

φιλε ανδρεα συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη,και για τα ωραια σου πουλια,σου ευχωμαι τα καλυτερα.οσο για την ζεστη-κρυο σου προτεινω να βαλεις εσωτερικα,κολυτα στην λαμαρινα,το μπλε φελιζολ που ειναι περιπου 2 εκατοστα παχος,πολυ σκληρο και κανη πολυ καλη μονωση.και καλο ειναι να ξεκινησης απο την οροφη.(γιατι η γυψοσανιδα κραταει λιγο μονωση)και δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα,καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] καναμε τα μπανακια μας αλλαξαμε τις φωλιτσες μας και προχωραμε  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ Όμορφα !!!!!! Συνέχισε να μας τροφοδοτείς με φωτό!!!!*  :Party0048:

----------


## αντρικος

ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα φιλε μου!  :Happy:  μονο ενα προβληματακι με τις φωλιες προσπαθουν να χτισουν φωλια σε γωνια του κλουβιου τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## Gardelius

> ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα φιλε μου!  μονο ενα προβληματακι με τις φωλιες προσπαθουν να χτισουν φωλια σε γωνια του κλουβιου τι μπορω να κανω?


*Δε σε κατάλαβα...?? Δηλαδή?*

----------


## αντρικος

εννοω εχω σε ολα τα ζευγαρια φωλιες και τα 2 ζευγαρια μου βαζουν νημα στην γωνια του κλουβιου και οχι στην φωλια

----------


## Gardelius

*Μάλλον δεν ειναι έτοιμα ακόμα....ασε καμια εβδομάδα και μετα προσπαθησε πάλι!*

----------


## Deimitori

Πολύ καλή η κατοικία των πουλιών!

----------


## mixalisss

ένα και ένα τα καναρακια σου.να τα χαίρεσαι είναι όλα πανέμορφα

----------


## lagreco69

Ανδρεα ειναι ολα πολυ ομορφα!! καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αντρίκο μερικά έχουν και αυτά τις ¨ιδιαιτερότητές¨ τους . Κάνε τους το χτήρι και εφόσον επιμένουν να τους βάζεις εσωτερική φωλιά εκεί που νοιώθουν ασφαλή και άνετα...

----------


## skrekas

Καταπληκτική δουλειά συγχαρητήρια. Μακάρι όλοι να μπορούσαμε να τους προσφέρουμε κάτι τέτοιο!!!!!!

----------


## captain8

πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη και πολυ ομορφα και περιποιημενα πουλακια.να τα χαιρεσε και καλη αναπαραγωγη να εχεις

----------


## kostas0206

Μπραβο καλη δουλεια αντρικο, να σου ζησουν τα πουλακια σου!!!  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα φιλε μου!  μονο ενα προβληματακι με τις φωλιες προσπαθουν να χτισουν φωλια σε γωνια του κλουβιου τι μπορω να κανω?


ίσως δεν τους αρέσουν οι φωλιές κλειστού τύπου όπως αυτές που έχεις. 
έχουν ξαναγεννήσει σε αυτές τις εξωτερικές φωλιες? 
όπως λέει και ο Γιάννης βαλε φωλιές στο σημείο που βάζουν νήμα.

----------


## αντρικος

σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια!! οχι οδυσσεα πρωτη φορα σε τετιες φωλιες λες να βαλω και τις εσωτερικες και να διαλεξουν?

----------


## xarhs

εγω αντρικο εχω διαπιστωσει οτι μερικα καναρινια δεν προτιμουν μερικα σημεια στο κλουβι για να χτισουν.......

βαζω δυο φωλιες σε καθε ζευγαρι και διαλεγουν..........

το συμπερασμα που κατεληξα ειναι οτι διαλεγουν συνηθως σε ψηλο σημειο.....

----------


## οδυσσέας

> σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια!! οχι οδυσσεα πρωτη φορα σε τετιες φωλιες λες να βαλω και τις εσωτερικες και να διαλεξουν?


ναι. βαλε φωλιες σαν αυτες που εχουν ξαναγεννησει.

----------


## panos70

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη μπραβο Αντρικο,προσεξε ομως με τη λαμαρινα απο πανω μην καουν απο τη ζεστη το καλοκαιρι

----------


## Manou

Πολύ ωραία ,άξιος άξιος ^^

----------


## αντρικος

γεια σας και απο εδω! θα ανεβασω 3 φοτο μια με αυγα και 2 με κουτσουλιες απλα να μην ανοιγο αλλο θεμα μιας και το εχω εδω να τα ανεβασω! 2 λεπτακια παρακαλω  ::

----------


## αντρικος

σημερα εκανε το 5ο τις αυγο αλλα αλλο χρωμα δειτε εδω και ειναι ελαχιστο πιο μικρο [IMG][/IMG] τωρα εδω τιν ωρα που επερνα τα πουλλακια να τα ψεκασο οπως ολοι ξερετε το προβλημα μου εκανα παρατιρηση το ενα ειχε καρινα και εβαλα απευθειας Α4 κολλα να πω οτι δεν φενετε αρρωστο ειναι πολυ κινητικο και ολα αλλα για καλο και για κακο εβγαλα και μια φοτο απο κουτσουλιες του [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## serafeim

δεν μου φενονται καθολου καλα οι κουτσουλιες του!!! :/

----------


## αντρικος

χμμ τοτε θα χρειαστω την βοηθεια σας γιαυτη την περιπτωση!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Βαλε το σε καραντινα, σε ξεχωριστο χωρο, βαλε φωτογραφιες της καρινας του των κουτσουλιων του (και πες τι εφαγε εκτος απο σπορους τις τελευταιες 2 ημερες) και ολα αυτα στην καταλληλη ενοτητα!

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια μην βγαζουμε ευκολα συμπερασματα....... εγω νομιζω ειναι καλα

αν δεν ειναι συνεχεια ετσι δεν υπαρχει θεμα.......

----------


## αντρικος

ειπα να μην ανοιξω αλλη ενοτητα μιας και εχουν να κανουν με τα δικα μου πουλλια αλλα οκ να ανοιξω τι να κανω ο φτοχος  ::

----------


## serafeim

Σε καραντινα θα βαλει το πουλι Χαρη δεν θα το ευνουχηση !!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy: 
Αντρικο αμα του εχεις δωσει αυγοτροφη αστο ενα 24ωρο χωρις αυγοτροφη μονο με σπορους και αν συνεχησει ιδιες κουτσουλιες τοτε βαλτω σε καραντινα!!! Γνωμη μου!!

----------


## xarhs

αντρικο απο ποιο πουλι ειναι οι κουτσουλιες.........?????

----------


## αντρικος

ειναι απο το αρσενικο το σγουρο το κιτρινο

----------


## mitsman

Αν η κουτσουλια ειναι απο πουλι που κλωσσαει κανενα προβλημα,.... αν ειναι απο αρσενικο ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ τοτε πρεπει να το τσεκαρεις!

1 συμπτωμα και μονο δεν λεει κατι αν και η συμπρεριφορα του πουλιου και αλλες ενδειξεις δεν λενε κατι!

----------


## lefteris13

ωραια φωλια εφτιαξε, πεταξε λιγο βαμβακι πανω στην τσοχα και τελος, προσεχε τη διατροφη της μετα απο τετια φωλια-αριστουργημα, θελει να παρει τα πανω της, κουραστηκε :: 

//βεβαια αυτη ειναι εξυπνη, αφου υπαρχει η τσοχα δε θελει και πολλα η φωλια..οι αλλες βαζουν λινατσα, βαμβακι, εφημεριδες, πουπουλα, λαχανικα και οτι αλλο τους κατεβει, οτι βρισκουν και μπορει να μπει μεσα, φορτωνουν τη φωλια

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

> αυτό το πουλάκι τι ράτσα είναι;;;




πολυ ομορφα ολα αλλα αυτο ειναι ολα τα ευρο.....θελω κ εγω εναν απογωνο,να κανουμε καμια ανταλαγη οταν βγαλουμε με το καλο πουλακια.... :Happy0159:

----------


## αντρικος

Ειναι απο αρσενικο οι κουτσουλιες αλλα δεν φενεται καθολου αρρωστος κελαιδαι και ειναι πολυ ζωηρος τον παρατηρισα και απο μακρια γιατι πολλες φορες οταν ειμαστε κοντα τους απο το φοβο πιστευω διχνουν πιο ζωηρα...ευχαριστω παιδια ναι σταυρο αλλα που μενεις εσι? :Happy:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

ειμαστε λιγο μακρυα αντρικο αττικη ειμαι εγω  :Rolleye0012: ,καλα θα ηταν αμα γινοτανε,εδω μεσα ειδα πρωτη φορα αυτα τα πουλια κ εχω φαει κολλημα αλλα δε παιζουν φραγκα για αγορα....

----------


## αντρικος

οχχ κοβεις μακρια και εσι :/ σιγα σιγα φιλε και ολα γινονται υπομονη!

----------


## αντρικος

τελικα απο τα 5 αυγα 4 γονιμα 1 ασπορο και απο τα σγουρα ειχαν 4 σπασανε τα 3 που ηταν ασπορα και το 1 ειναι γονιμο να πω οτι και το αρσενικο ειναι μια χαρα τωρα φυσιολογικες κουτσουλιες δειχνει πολυ καλα αλλα βλεπω δεν πυροβολα καλα ασφερες ριχνει  ::

----------


## αντρικος

βγηκαν τα 3 μικρα σημερα το ενα το αυγο το πεταξαν εξω και μενει ακομη ενα συντομα φοτο  :Happy:

----------


## sWeetAnGel

ομορφη κλουβα κ πιο ομορφα πουλακια μπραβο σου!!!!!!

----------


## αντρικος

ευχαριστω πολυ βασια! το παραξενο ειναι οτι βγηκαν 3 την ιδια μερα και δεν τα αλλαζω με πλαστικα αυγα δεν ειναι παραξενο?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αντρικο, εαν η μανα καθεται στο 4ο αυγο, οχι δεν ειναι παραξενο αν και ΛΙΓΕΣ ειναι οι καναρες που καθονται απο το 4ο..

----------


## αντρικος

βασικα ναι απο το 4ο αυγο αρχισε να κλωσσα κανονικα ειναι και πρωταρα η μικρη μου ελπιζω να τα καταφερει  :Happy:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

μια χαρα θα τα παει αντρεαα.... :bye:

----------


## xarhs

αντρικο να γεμησεις πουλακια σου ευχομαι....!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## αντρικος

να και τα μικρα μας τελικα βγηκαν 4 απο τα 5 και αν και για πρωταρα η μαμμα τα παει πολυ καλα!  :Happy:  [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] εδω και οι γονεις [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## teo24

Να σου ζησουν φιλε μου...

----------


## xarhs

αντρικο να ζησουν και να μιασουν στους γονεις ευχομαι.......!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

μια χαρα τα μικρα αντρεα να σου ζησουν...

----------


## αντρικος

ευχαριστω παιδια δυστηχος τα σγουρα μου εκαναν κατι παραξενο ειχαν φωλια ετιμη και την χαλασε σε λιγη ωρα και εκανε σε κατι ωρες φωλια μεσα στην ταιστρα και βρηκα και αυγο χθες και τωρα σκεφτομαι τι να κανω..

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

βγαλε τη ταιστρα κ βαλε αλλη μια φωλια στη θεση της,βαλε πλαστικα αυγα κ στις δυο κ αστην να διαλεξει...

----------


## αντρικος

τελικα εβαλα την φωλια στην θεση που ηταν η ταιστρα και την εστρωσε μια χαρα για δουμε τι θα κανει η σγουρομαλλα  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

και πολυ καλα εκανες.........

----------


## Peri27

αντε αντε με το καλο ευχομαι!!  :Happy:

----------


## jimgo

να σου ζησουν τα μικρουλια

----------


## captain8

να σου ζησουν τα μικρα και με το καλο τα επομενα

----------


## αντρικος

ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια! απο τα χθες παρατιρησα κατι και δεν μου αρεσε χθες 2 απο τα 4 μικρα ηταν αταιστα και σημερα υο πρωι και τα 4 δεν ειχαν καθολου φαι οταν οαω το απογευμα σπιτη και συνεχισει το προβλημα τι να κανω να τα ταισω εγω με κρεμα?

----------


## xarhs

αμα τα δεις παλι αταιστα δωσε ενα χερι βοηθειας

----------


## αντρικος

αυτο θα κανω φιλε χαρη σε λιγο θα παω σπιτη να δω αν τα ταισε θα τα αφησω αν οχι θα βοηθισω λιγο την μικρη!

----------


## Donalt

Καταπληκτική κατασκευή!!! Εύχομαι να το γεμίσεις με ταπουλάκια που άρχισαν να έρχονται.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

τι εγινε τελικα τα ταισε?

----------


## αντρικος

ναι φιλε σταυρο χθες ανιπομονουσα να σταματησουν οι βροχες να παω να δω και ολα καλα γεματο φαι τις εχω βαλει και σπορους βλαατιμενους τα ξεσκισαν :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

ετσι αντρικο................................ τετοια θελω να ακουωωωω

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

μπραβο ρε αντρικο......προσεξε λιγο τους βλαστωμενους καπου διαβασα εδω μεσα για καλα πλυσιμο αλλιως παιζει πακετο...

----------


## αντρικος

εγω περνω τους σπορους τους πλενο καλα και μετα απο 5-6 μερες αρχησουν να βλαστανε και τους τα βαζω τα κανουν σκονη  ::

----------


## αντρικος

ασχημα νεα παιδια ξυπνησα το πρωι να πα να δω το πουλλακια και βρηκα ενα μικρο πεθαμενο και ηταν αταιστα ολα τα μικρα ελπιζω οταν παω σπιτη να τα βρω ζωντανα τα αλλα 3 και θα αναλαβω εγω το ταισμα χθες πρησμενα απο φαι σημερα βαριετουν??  κριμα να μην πω  να χανω μικρα για τετιο λογο :sad:

----------


## xarhs

κριμα αντρικο.................. θα δεις οτι θα τα ταιζουν. μαλλον το βραδυ θα εμεινε νηστικο. παντα τα κοιταμε το βραδυ

----------


## αντρικος

μολις ηρθα σπιτη παιθανε και το δευτερο εμειναν 2 θα τα μεγαλωσο εγω και τελος γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος δεν θα τα ταισει τωρα αυτα τα 2 δεν εχουν καθολου φαι μεσα τους κανω τωρα κρεμα ευτιχος αγορασα ετοιμη!

----------


## αντρικος

τελικα τα ταισα και τα εβαλα πισω να δω αποψε τι θα κανει

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΡΕΑ ευχομαι το κακο να μην εχει συνεχεια !


αλλα τι σποροι ειναι αυτοι ,που με μουλιασμα 5-6 ωρων αρχιζουν αμεσως μετα να βλασταινουν; πρωτη φορα το ακουω ...

----------


## αντρικος

και εγω το ελπιζω φιλε δημητρη γιατι ειναι πολυ κριμα να χανω μικρα για ετσι λογο απο την πεινα..οχι 5-6 ωρων ημερων  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

α σορρυ δικο μου λαθος .... αφου τους πλυνεις , να αφηνεις 8 ωρες μουλιασμα αρχικα και μετα καθε τοσο ξεπλυμα και θα φυτρωνουν πολυ νωριτερα

----------


## αντρικος

πηγα το πρωι να δω τι κανουν τα μικρα και δυστηχος και τα 2 νεκρα σε μια νυχτα αταιστα παλι τι να πω δεν ξερω για μενα φετος 0 μικρα και ολα για τον ιδιο λογο το οτι δεν τα ταιζουν  :sad:

----------


## xarhs

α ρε αντρικο............. πολυ κριμα..!!!!!

τελικα δεν τα ταισες?

τελικα τα κολπα που σου ειπα δεν επιασαν

----------


## αντρικος

ταταισα εψες αλλα μεχρι το πρωι πεθαναν αν δεν τα ταισε ολη νυχτα και το πρωι μεχρι τις 8 ειναι λογικο να μην αντεξουν ηταν και ειδη αδυναμα :sad:

----------


## xarhs

κριμα και παλι κριμα........

----------


## αντρικος

κριμα δεν λεει τιποτα φιλε χαρη στεναχωρεθικα πολυ εχασα συνολο 7 πουλλακια για τον ιδιο λογο και δεν ξερω το γιατι να πω ορι τα κοιταζω συνεχεια η τα ενοχλο καθολου δεν ξερω :sad:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

κριμα ρε αντρεα....δηλαδη τη πρεπει να κανουμε για το βραδυ?να αφηνουμε κανα φως ανοιχτο?

----------


## sWeetAnGel

λυπαμαι για τα πουλακια σου! εγω παντως στα λοβ αφηνω το βραδυ φως ανοιχτο...οταν εχουν μωρα!

----------


## αντρικος

αυτο το σκεφτομουν και εγω να ειμαι ειλικρινης αλλα ποτε θα κοιμουνται δεν θα τα βλαψη  θα ειναι σαν 24 ωρες στι ποδι? ευχαριστω παιδια για την συμπαρασταση σας!!

----------


## xarhs

Αντρικο ανοιχτο κλειστο αυτα θα κοιμουνται

----------


## αντρικος

παιδια θελω την γνωμη σας μεχρι τωρα εχω χασει 7 μικρα τι να κανω να συνεχισω για αλλες γεννες η του χρονου παλι? αρχισε και ο καιρος να ζεστενει εδω στην κυπρο

----------


## αντρικος

τελικα παιδια θα ανοιξω ακομη 2 παραθυρα γιατι ζεστανε ο καιρος και βλεπω να χρειαζεται 30 βαθμοι σημερα:/

----------


## xarhs

και πολυ καλα θα κανεις..........

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αντρικο πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βάλεις μόνωση στην στέγη που είναι σκέτη λαμαρίνα και καλό θα ήταν και εκεί που έχει γυψοσανίδα.
μετά θα πάρεις δίχτυ σκίασης, θα το καρφώσεις στον τοίχο, περίπου ένα μέτρο πάνω από την λαμαρίνα, και όταν κτυπάει ο ηλιος θα το ρίχνεις μέχρι το έδαφος.

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] τα σημαδια που εχω βαλει ειναι εκει που εχω ανοιξη σημερα τα παραθυρα στο τελος οπως το βλεπο θα τα εχω ελευθερα μεσα στη κλουβα χεχε ωραια θα ειναι τι λετε? δωστε μου ιδεες  :Happy:

----------


## Ηρακλής

αντρικό δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω άλλα αν χτυπάει ο ήλιος την λαμαρίνα θα έχεις πρόβλημα οσα παράθυρα και να κάνεις θα σου πρωτινά να κανείς αυτό που λειι ο κωστας με τιν μόνωση και το δίχτυ σκιάσεις ώστε να μην ντιπαει την λαμαρίνα ο ήλιος με τιν μια άλλα να κόβει  :winky:

----------


## αντρικος

ναι αυτο θα το κανω σιγουρα γιατι θα εχει πολυ ζεστη μεσα σαουνα θα ειναι  ::

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Πολυ ωραια η νεα κατοικια των φτερωτων φιλων σου!!

----------


## αντρικος

παιδια δωστε μου ιδεες εμενα παντως μου μπενουν να τα αφησω ελευθερα ολα μαζι μεσα στην κλουβα να βαλο δεντρακια μεσα ωραια πραγματα τι λετε? :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Εχεις πολλα διαφορετικα ειδη Ανδρεα για να τα αφησεις ολα μαζι ελευθερα.

----------


## αντρικος

θα αφησω εχτος τα παπαγαλακια και τις ζεπρες.....θα εχουν προβλημα ολα τα καναρινια μαζι?

----------


## xarhs

εγω ολα μαζι τα βαζω το καλοκαιρι. και ολα τα αρσενικα μαζι. οποιο δεν συνετιζεται στους κανονες τις κλουβας. αποχωρει......... χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

μπορεις να χωρισεις τη κλουβα στα δυο και να βαλεις σγουρα απο τη μια κ τα αλλα απο την αλλη

----------


## αντρικος

ναι ισως ειναι κακη ιδεα λογο οτι ειναι διαφορες ρατσες και ισως χασω τα ζευγαρια και βγαζω κοινα στο τελος  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> ναι ισως ειναι κακη ιδεα λογο οτι ειναι διαφορες ρατσες και ισως χασω τα ζευγαρια και βγαζω κοινα στο τελος


Ολο τον χρονο μπορεις να τα εχεις ελευθερα στην κλουβα και προετοιμασια- αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο να χωριστουν σε ζευγαρια, το καθενα στο δικο του κλουβι  :winky:

----------


## αντρικος

τελικα θα τα αφησω οπως ειναι ζευγαρια :Happy:

----------


## αντρικος

παιδια ειμαι χαλιααα μεχρι αιδιας τι να πω πιο χαλια δεν γινεται παω για τσιγαρο και ερχομαι να σας πω τα δυσαρεστα!  :sad:

----------


## serafeim

α ρε αντρικο τι μας κανεις... Μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε?

----------


## xarhs

:sad:  τι επαθες αντρικο???????????

----------


## panos70

Αντε παλι, τι επαθες ρε Αντρικο ,εγω μολις εχασα ενα νεοσσο σημερα 33 ημερων

----------


## αντρικος

ανεβασω φοτο να δειτε τι εχω παθει!!!

----------


## xarhs

τι κωλοψειρες ρε παιδια δεν θα τον αφησουν ποτε σε ηρεμια...!!!!!

----------


## αντρικος

ειχα συνολο παλι 4 πουλλακια τα 2 βγηκαν χθες και 2 σημερα και ερχομουν απο τη δουλεια με τοση χαρα να τα φωτοφραφισο να μοιραστω την χαρα μου μαζι σας και τελικα ηρθα σπιτη ολα νεκρα και τελιως αταιστα και πολυ αδυνατα και αυτος ο λογος γιατι ειμαι ηλιθιος που δεν κοιταξα τις φωλιες για 4-5 μερες και πριν 6-8 μερες ηταν ολες πεντακαθαρες [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## serafeim

Αντρικο δεν ειχες προβλημα και ποιο παλια?
πωπωπω.. πολυ λυπαμαι ρε συ!!! ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ!!!
Εγω με το frontline spray ησυχασα κυριολεκτικα!!!

----------


## xarhs

καποια χαραμαδα θα σου ξεφυγε αντρικο γι αυτο εχεις παλι , λυπαμαι πολυ

----------


## serafeim

Μολις σηκωσα τις φωλιες κι εγω γιατι κατατρομαξα!!! Ευτυχως δεν ειχα αλλα εβαλα inex poweder παλι!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

εγω ρε παιδια μονο με το repelio neem ειμαι κ αυτο αραια κ που κ ευτυχως δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει τετοιο προβλημα,τι να πω?κρημα ρε αντρεα τι γκαντεμια ειναι αυτη ρε φιλε?

----------


## αντρικος

δεν ξερω ρε παιδια ψυχολογια 0.... τωρα ειμαι ολο σκεψεις το τι θα κανω εχω κατι στο νου μου και ισως το κανω

----------


## olga

Κρίμα λυπάμαι πολύ... Μεγάλο πρόβλημα οι ψείρες.

----------


## johnakos32

καταλαβενω κουραγιο! και γω το περασα ειναι παλουκι αλλα εβαλα tabernil kai pinex powder και τωρα εχω ησυχασει προστοπαρον βεβαια ενα μικρο ξυνεται και με ανυσηχει θα το δω αυριο και θα ψκασω προληπτικα......... σεραφειμ μια ερωτηση το pinex powder αν ειναι κοντα στην φωλια διπλα σε νεοσους δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να παει στο στομα τους? εγω φοβομουν να ριξω πανω για αυτο ρωταω μηπως ειναι τελιος ακακο και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με αυτο

----------


## jimgo

αρε αντρικο κριμα λυπαμαι παρα πολυ και εγω , εγω παλι δεν ξερω αν κανω καλα αλλα καθε φορα που τα καθαριζω βαζω ψιροσκονι στον πατο του κλουβιου και μετα απο επανω βαζω το χαρτι .

----------


## αντρικος

τελικα πιστευω θα κανω αυτο που σκεφτομουν οπως βλεπετε εκει μεσα που εχω τα κλουβια ειναι σαν μια τεραστια κλουβα θα βγαλω ολα τα κλουβια και θα το κανω μια μεγαλη κλουβα που θα εχει διαστασεις 2μ υψος 3 πλατος 2 βαθος και θα εχω ολα τα καναρινια μαζι! και κατι αλλο που εχω μαθει μολις τωρα απο ενα φιλο απο ελλαδα μεγαλος εκτροφεας και σπουδαιος ανθρωπος μια πολυ καλη λυση για να μην κοντεβουν οι ψειρες στησ φωλιες ειναι να καπνισεις ενα τσιγαρο και εκινο που μενει να το βαζεις απο κατο απο την φωλια δεν κοντεβει τιποτα μου λεει θα το δωκιμασο και αυτο!!

----------


## serafeim

> καταλαβενω κουραγιο! και γω το περασα ειναι παλουκι αλλα εβαλα tabernil kai pinex powder και τωρα εχω ησυχασει προστοπαρον βεβαια ενα μικρο ξυνεται και με ανυσηχει θα το δω αυριο και θα ψκασω προληπτικα......... σεραφειμ μια ερωτηση το pinex powder αν ειναι κοντα στην φωλια διπλα σε νεοσους δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να παει στο στομα τους? εγω φοβομουν να ριξω πανω για αυτο ρωταω μηπως ειναι τελιος ακακο και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με αυτο


Σηκωνω την τσοχα και βαζω απο κατω... σηκωνω κα ιτο νημα και βαζω επισης απο κατω και ειμαι ησυχος!! Εγω ομως βαζω στα πουλια Frontline Spray κι ολας που πιανει ολο το κλουβι δεν πλησιαζουν!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> τελικα πιστευω θα κανω αυτο που σκεφτομουν οπως βλεπετε εκει μεσα που εχω τα κλουβια ειναι σαν μια τεραστια κλουβα θα βγαλω ολα τα κλουβια και θα το κανω μια μεγαλη κλουβα που θα εχει διαστασεις 2μ υψος 3 πλατος 2 βαθος και θα εχω ολα τα καναρινια μαζι! και κατι αλλο που εχω μαθει μολις τωρα απο ενα φιλο απο ελλαδα μεγαλος εκτροφεας και σπουδαιος ανθρωπος μια πολυ καλη λυση για να μην κοντεβουν οι ψειρες στησ φωλιες ειναι να καπνισεις ενα τσιγαρο και εκινο που μενει να το βαζεις απο κατο απο την φωλια δεν κοντεβει τιποτα μου λεει θα το δωκιμασο και αυτο!!


αν δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις τις ψειρες σε μια φωλια φαντασου τι θα γινει αν τα αφησεις ελευθερα ολα. 
οσο για το τσιγαρο ασε να το καπνιζουν και να το βαζουν οι ''αλλοι''.

----------


## αντρικος

ηταν σε 2 φωλιες οδυσσεα και πιστευω οτι ολο το κλουβι που εχω με τις ζευγαρωστρες ειναι που μου δημιουργει το προβλημα λογου οτι επαρχουν πολλες χαραμαδιες ενο η κλουβα ελαχιστες και ειναι πιο ευκολο για ψεκασμα αλλα δεν ξερω ακομη τι θα κανω θα ακουσω απο εσας πρωτα διαφορες αποψης και μετα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

πρωτα απο ολα θα πεταξεις τις ''σωληνες'' που εχεις για πατηθρες. μεσα σε αυτες γινεται το πανηγυρι. θα αγορασεις το μικρο σπρεϊ φροντλαιν. μετα θα βαλεις ολα τα πουλια σε αλλα κλουβια. ολες τις ταιστρες, ποτιστρες, αυγοθηκες, φωλιες μεσα σε κουβα με καφτο νερο και μισο μπουκαλι χλωρινη και τα αφηνεις σκεπασμενα απο το νερο για 2-3 ωρες και παραπανω καλυτερα. θα περασεις ολα τα κλουβια και τους τοιχους με φλογα με ενα καμινετο. θα βαλεις σε ολα τα πουλια μια σταγονα φροντλαιν ακομα και στα πουλακια που ειναι μεσα στην φωλια απο την στιγμη που θα ανοιξουν τα ματια τους. για τις φωλιες το καλυτερο ειναι ο τακτικος ελεγχος και να αλαζεις το νημα η την τσοχα με καθαρη.

αν δεν κανεις αυτα θα σου ψοφησουν ολα τα πουλια. την εχουν παθει και εμπειροι εκτροφεις και χασαν σχεδον ολα τα πουλια τους.

----------


## αντρικος

αυτο πιστευω θα ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση φιλε οδυσσεα και σε ευχαριστω πολυ και θα πραξω αυτα που λες σημερα κιολας!! και θα ανεβασω φοτος βημα προς βημα ολα αυτα που μου εχει πει..

----------


## xarhs

μια χαρα στα πε ο κωστας.

το κολπο ειναι να αλλαζεις συνεχεια φωλια και να ψεκαζεις. εκει εχει τις τελειες συνθηκες για να αναπτυχθουν.

----------


## αντρικος

μολις εκανα ολα τα βασικα δηλαδη εβγαλα ολα τα πουλλια πηρα ταιστρες ποτιστρες αυγοθηκες σουπιοκαλαμα και τα εβαλα σε νερο και μπολικο ξυδι... ψεκασα ολο το κλουβι και χαραμαδιες και μετα ολες τις χαραμαδιες τις ελκισα με σιλικονη μετα πηρα ενα σφογγαρακι με μια κουπα ξυδι και εκανα ολο το κλουβι πανο στο τελλι γωνιες ολα και συνεχιζουμε αυριο παλι.... να κανω μια παρατιρηση στα σουπιοκαλαμα οι ψειρες εκανα παρελαση εκει που το τρωνε τα πουλλια και κανει σαν τσακρισμα χαμος λεμε κοιταξετε τα και εσεις παιδια για καλο και για κακο!

----------


## αντρικος

μετα απο ολαααα αυτα που εχω κανει ολα τα πουλλακια ειναι πισω στα κλουβια τους!  :Happy:  [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]    αν ξανα δω ψειρα συντομα δεν ξερω τι θα κανω ο θεος βοηθος!!! ελπιζω να σας αρεσουν οι αλλαγες  :Happy:  α και να πω οτι υπαρχουν ακομη 2 ζευγαρωστρες πιο χαμηλα αλλα ειναι αδεια  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

στα πουλια εβαλες φροντλαιν η κατι αλλο για τις ψειρες?

----------


## αντρικος

φροντλαιν μια σταγονα καθε φτερουγα και στην ουρα με σταγονομετρο...και ολα τα αλλα φωλιες ταιστρες ποτιστρες ξυλα κουβι ολα

----------


## οδυσσέας

ωραια. αυτο που εκανες στα κλουβια θα το κανεις 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα τωρα στην αναπαραγωγη.

----------


## αντρικος

εννοεις να κανω σπρει πανο στο κλουβι με fortline σαν ειναι τα πουλια μεσα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

το πλυσιμο στα παρελκωμενα και αν δεις παλι ψειρα στα κλουβια να ψεκασεις και τα κλουβια χωρις τα πουλια μεσα.
αν θες μπορεις να φτιαξεις και αυτα. http://www.rione.it/canarini/lancash...o_acari_it.htm

----------


## αντρικος

τα εκανα ολα φιλε κωστα ολο το κλουβι απο γωνιας χωρις τα πουλλια μεσα χθες και προχθες σημερα εβαλα τα πουλια πισω

----------


## οδυσσέας

να τα ξανακανεις οταν ξαναδεις ψειρα. μπορει να μην εχουν ψηφησει ολες η τα αυγα τους.

----------


## αντρικος

αν δω ξανα θα βγαλω τα πουλλια και θα του βαλω φωτιαααα  ::  αυτη ειναι παγιδα σωστα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειναι ενας τροπος να ελέγχεις τα παρασιτα. μπαινουν εκει για να γεννησουν τα αυγα τους και δεν γεμιζουν τα κλουβια και ο χωρος. απλα αλαζεις συχνα το χαρτονι.

----------


## αντρικος

χμμ ωραια ιδεα ακουγετε θα το δωκιμασο και αυτο φιλε να εισαι καλα για την συμβουλες σου κωστα ελπιζω να τις εξαφανισω γιατι ειναι μεγαλος μπελας

----------


## xarhs

δεν νομιζω να συνεχιστει το προβλημα αντρικο........ αφου εβαλες σιλικονη και ραντισες , τι αλλο να κανεις?

----------


## αντρικος

μια χαραμαδια να μου εφυγε λιγο και να εχει εστο και μια παλι απο την αρχη χαρη αυτο ειναι το ασχημο με τις ψειρες και να θελεις να τις εξαφανισεις δεν γινεται απλα να μην κοντεβουν στο κοπαδι σου αυτο προσπαθουμε ολοι

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
                          [IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## xarhs

καταπληκτικα καναρινακια , αντρικο τα χεις και πως τα χεις μπραβο σου

τωρα που ξεμπερδεψες και με τις ψειρες ποιος σε ποιανει

----------


## αντρικος

μετα απο πολυ δουλεια να εξαφανισω τις ψειρες ποθ πιστευω μεχρι τωρα ολα καλα καθαρα σας παρουσιαζω τις κοπελλες μου στις φωλιες με αυγα και οπως βλεπεται η μια σταθερη επιμενει στην ταιστρα και ειπα οκ παραδινομαι κανε αυτο που νομιζεις ειναι τα σγουρα αυτα  :Happy:  τα αλλα εχουν με την σειρα 4 αυγα 5 και 6 ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα στην τελευταια μου γεννα για φετος!

----------


## αντρικος

ευχαριστω φιλε χαρη νασε καλα βλεπεις οπως σου ειπα ταιστρα εκει η τρελλη μου εκανε φωλια κανονικη και τελευταια μερα την χαλασε και εκανε στην ταιστρα και το πρωι αυγο  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Ανδρεα καλη συνεχεια!!!  :Happy:

----------

